# Tips on CA Cichlid Tank



## Liata89 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
I'm new to this forum and still a bit of a newbie with freshwater aquariums. I have successfully set up 2 different 10 gallon FW aquariums one with 5 glofish tetras and a rubberlipped pleco and the other with 4 platys, 1 swordtail and 2 Cory catfish.
I want to start a CA cichlid 30 gallon tank. I would like to have convicts, t-bars, firemouths and electric blue jack dempseys. I've done a lot of research but nothing real specific have I come across with these species together.
I want this tank to be perfect and for the fish to thrive and be happy, I don't know if I should do all male or all female, or a mixed ratio, not sure how many of each, if the tank should be heavily stocked to reduce aggression. What kind of decorations(rock, driftwood, plants etc) would be best for these species. As well as what kind of filter or filters i should use, if I should get a larger tank.
I know this is quite a bit, I've tried to be as specific as possible any and all advice would be very much appreciated.
Thank you in advance,
-Taylor


----------



## Cravil (Mar 19, 2015)

An EBJD is a 55 gallon tank at minimum. To put spacing in perspective I have a 90 gallon tank and am looking to fill it with Convicts, Firemouths and either a JD or a Fake Green Terror then a larger schooling fish and my main concern is if my fish are all going to kill each other when they start to mature (maybe even before).

In short a 30 gallon tank is in no way big enough for all of those fish. You should pick a Firemouth or a Convict and pick a school fish at that size of tank.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

In your list of fish, replace the word "and" with "or", and skip the JDs. The biggest concern with CA Cichlids is bottom area. A 30 simply doesn't have the area for all those fish together. They could get along for several months as juveniles, but eventually they will mature and the territorial imperative takes over, especially if both sexes are present. They would not be likely to co-exist even as singles.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Unfortunately I'm going to have to second Mr. Chromedome..

When it comes to cichlids, and even more so Central American cichlids, a 30 gallon aquarium is quite small. What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

In a 30g I think you could for sure keep;

2 x Convicts (Pair), or
2 x Sajica [T-Bar] (Pair), or
2 x Firemouth (Pair).

Or, if you want to cross species lines and keep only males or only females you may be able to keep;

1 x Sajica & 1 Firemouth

But that's iffy in my opinion... As per Mr. Chromedome you really have to be concerned with bottom surface area - can you make two distinct territories with multiple areas of refuge in a 30g???

If you were to keep all 4 species (single specimen of each), I'd think a 75g may be the minimum, but perhaps a 55g would work (4 footer).

I've kept all 4 of these species at one point or another (not together - and not true 'Firemouths' actually; I had 'Pasionis'). In my experience I would rate their aggression levels as follows;

Convict > Jack Dempsey > Sajica > Firemouth (using Pasionis as my point of reference). Now, there is no doubt in my mind that the Jack Dempsey has the potential to do the most damage of the bunch, but in my personal experience the JD was an excessively shy & secretive fish, content to hangout in his cave all day. My Convicts on the other hand have always been 'in your face' alpha male type personalities, always happy to start something.

If it was my tank I think I'd do a pair of Sajica's - you'll get the same great spawning behavior and parental care that you'll get with the other species, but you may actually be able to find buyers for all the fry you will end up with. Your biggest problem doing a pair of Firemouth or Convicts is that it is hard to offload the fry. Sajica's, in my neck of the woods at least, are harder to find commercially and therefor easier to offload.


----------



## Liata89 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks all for your input! 
In all honestly I thought I'd be pushing my luck on a 30 gallon. Because its my first cichlid tank I thought I'd go small. I have not purchased anything yet as I am doing as much research as possible, I am pretty firm on the fish that I want therefore I am willing to purchase the right size tank, so is a 55 gallon acceptable? At least while they are still young? If while they grow the JD or other decides to show too much aggression I will be prepared to move him/her to his/her own tank. Also any more tips on male or females? Or pairs?
Thank you all again!


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Liata89 said:


> Thanks all for your input!
> In all honestly I thought I'd be pushing my luck on a 30 gallon. Because its my first cichlid tank I thought I'd go small. I have not purchased anything yet as I am doing as much research as possible, I am pretty firm on the fish that I want therefore I am willing to purchase the right size tank, so is a 55 gallon acceptable? At least while they are still young? If while they grow the JD or other decides to show too much aggression I will be prepared to move him/her to his/her own tank. Also any more tips on male or females? Or pairs?
> Thank you all again!


If your worried about tank size. I have seen some beyond reasonable deals on craigs list. Could always upgrade to a 55 for cheap.


----------



## Liata89 (Apr 8, 2015)

Jersey_cichlid_guy said:


> Liata89 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all for your input!
> ...


Hey can you either send or post me your ads? Ill see what you have, depending on where your at in jersey i may make a haul over to you. I am going away to Barcelona for 2 weeks tomorrow so ill def look into them but won't be able to do much more until I return.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh im not seeling mine, was trying to tell this person if they wanted an easy up grade to check out craigslist. There are a few good adds on latley.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you can fit a 55 in your home, then get a 75. The extra 6" of depth makes a difference.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> If you can fit a 55 in your home, then get a 75. The extra 6" of depth makes a difference.


Agreed.

But even though, be careful with pairs


----------



## Liata89 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies. You have all been super helpful, I look forward to starting this new project with all the input received. I will stick with the 75 gallon in this case and I will be careful with pairs. I may be tempted but will proceed with caution and take action if they get to feisty. I will update you all with photos once I start. Thank you all again, and greetings from Barcelona.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Liata89 said:


> Thank you all for your replies. You have all been super helpful, I look forward to starting this new project with all the input received. I will stick with the 75 gallon in this case and I will be careful with pairs. I may be tempted but will proceed with caution and take action if they get to feisty. I will update you all with photos once I start. Thank you all again, and greetings from Barcelona.


Good luck :thumb:


----------

